# شريط " غني " الحياة الافضل



## Coptic Man (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*احوال الدينا غريبة*



*إدينى حاجة أعيش *



*انا بسبح الفادى*



*وسط العالم*



*مكنش ينفع*



*هاصدق انك حى*



*قوة من عندك*



*غنى هللويا*



*غنــــــــــــــــــــــــى*



*حر فى المسيـــــــــــــــــح*


*بابتسامة*



*انت قدوس*



*انت الحقيقة*



*أنا يا يسوع*

*للتحميل 
اضغط هنا 
*​ ​


----------



## †gomana† (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*ترانيم جميلة جدا يا مينا*
*شكرا ع تعبك*


----------



## ارووجة (9 أكتوبر 2006)

حلوين اوي

مرسي ليك اخي

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Einstein_eg (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*ربنا يباركك 
انا كنت عاوزه و طلبته من ربنا امبارح 
مجداً للرب*


----------



## kitty_laskary (10 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرسيه مينا على تعبك وربنا يباركك على فكره انا لسه جديده ف الموقع بس بجد الموقع جميل جداااااااااا .. صليلى .


----------



## heidi (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرسى يا مينا على الشريط 
هو فعلا لذيذ
​


----------



## adelfathy (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*احساس غريب ...سامحنى يامينا انا مش عارف ليه انتابنى احساس بالذنب وانا بحمل الألبوم  لأنى حسيت اننا بنضعف خدمتهم بنشر منتجاتهم ببلاش
..سامحونى بس انتو اخوتى وده احساسى ومش عايز اخبيه عليكم..ولا انتو رأيكم ايه*


----------



## FIRAS (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا على جهدك الرب يباركك*


----------



## missorang2006 (20 أكتوبر 2006)

بشكرك من كل قلبي 
عنجد الرب يباركك الي فترة طويلة بدور على الترانيم 
لانه في الصيف طلعت مؤتمر لخدمة الking kid`s عندنا
في الاردن وعكلنا الترانيم اغلبهم من الشريط دة 
احنا بالخدمة دي بنعمل الترانيم بحركات الصم والبكم ومنقدمهم 
بحفلة كبيرة في العاصمة عمان 
فشكرا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2006)

†gomana† قال:


> *ترانيم جميلة جدا يا مينا*
> *شكرا ع تعبك*


 
*العفو يا جومانه*

*شكرا لمرورك وردك*


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> حلوين اوي
> 
> مرسي ليك اخي
> 
> ربنا يباركك


 
*العفو يا ارووجة*

*مبسوط اني الموضوع عجبك *


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2006)

Einstein_eg قال:


> *ربنا يباركك *
> *انا كنت عاوزه و طلبته من ربنا امبارح *
> *مجداً للرب*


 
*نشكر الرب لاستجابته *

*واهلا بيك يا انشتين معانا*


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2006)

kitty_laskary قال:


> ميرسيه مينا على تعبك وربنا يباركك على فكره انا لسه جديده ف الموقع بس بجد الموقع جميل جداااااااااا .. صليلى .


 
*اهلا بيكي يا كيتي معنا *

*نورتي منتدي الكنيسة العربية *

*ومبسوطاني الموضوع والموقع عجبك *

*اتمني انك تفدينا وتستفديكي*

*صلوات العدراء والقديسين تكون معاكي*


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2006)

heidi قال:


> ميرسى يا مينا على الشريط
> 
> هو فعلا لذيذ​


 
*انا سعيد انه عجبك يا هايدي *

*اي خدمة يا باشا*

*:yaka:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2006)

adelfathy قال:


> *احساس غريب ...سامحنى يامينا انا مش عارف ليه انتابنى احساس بالذنب وانا بحمل الألبوم لأنى حسيت اننا بنضعف خدمتهم بنشر منتجاتهم ببلاش*
> _*..سامحونى بس انتو اخوتى وده احساسى ومش عايز اخبيه عليكم..ولا انتو رأيكم ايه*_


 
*لاء ياعادل اولا انا مش نزلته في الوقت اللي تزامن مع نزوله *

*لاء ده بعده بفترة طويلة *

*كان الكل اشتراه *

*وبعدين انك تسمع الشريط علي الكمبيوتر غير لما تسمعه علي شريط او cd*

*أنا شايف انها مش مشكلة اوي *


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2006)

FIRAS قال:


> *شكرا على جهدك الرب يباركك*


 
*العفو يا اخي الحبيب*

*الرب يباركك ايضا*


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2006)

missorang2006 قال:


> بشكرك من كل قلبي
> عنجد الرب يباركك الي فترة طويلة بدور على الترانيم
> لانه في الصيف طلعت مؤتمر لخدمة الking kid`s عندنا
> في الاردن وعكلنا الترانيم اغلبهم من الشريط دة
> ...


 
*العفو اخي الحبيب*

*سعيد اني الشريط عجبك*


----------



## امة الرب (11 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## madonna_2008 (17 أغسطس 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مينا ابرام (20 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا مينا


----------

